# Things have got ontop of me



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

And im not going to be online for a long time!

Im feeling pressure over "rabbits" which is making me depressed!!! 

Im leaving the BRC and going back to be just a hobby breeder as something has happened and really got to me.

Im leaving here for a while as i feel im also going to get pulled into crap over the rescue bunny i have here too.

So from now on what i do is MY choice as im fed up with people telling me what i have to do.

I dont know how long i will be away but i know i need a break!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh Frags don't leave us . I look forward to coming on here and seeing how the mums and kits are doing. If you need someone to talk to I'm usually around just PM me or can give you my email/msn. 

Don't be a stranger, I want to see how all the kits grow up.


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

:crying::crying::crying: I hope I havent done anything!! Omg please come back soon!!! We will all miss you!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh no hun 

I hope your ok x

Dont be a stranger xx 

What you did was a brilliant thing in taking in the rescue hun x

Dont let nasty people keep you away hun. You know we all love you xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Frags.....

I sincerely hope this has nothing to do with what I have posted regarding the rescued bun...

If so I deeply deeply apologise.

As I said You are an angel and an inspiration to many many people on here.

I am so sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a shame frags, i enjoy reading your posts and think you have done an excellant job with the rescue bunny,take some time out, and we all hope you willl be back soon, xxxxxxx


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Frags.... Dont you dare leave us!!!!! I know you just said you dont want people telling you what to do and I know I just did lol but I love you so pls dont leave.... plus your my forum informer when I go into labour remember!

Pls dont go!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

oh no frags, im going to miss you whilst you are away from the forum. :crying: you are such a compassionate person and i think it was a fab thing you did taking on the bunny and her kits. i hope to see you back on here soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I will miss you too x


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

Ohh no Frags, I'm gonna miss you too xxx
I'm sorry things have got on top of you, I hope you come back soon. You are a great person and a fantastic bunny mummy. Please don't give up on everything you have worked so hard for :sad:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

whats happened?? i think it was a wonderful thing you did with the rescue bunnies.... you ought to be really proud and stuff what anyone else says if they are being mean!


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Frags an Vamp,
I don't know you ladies personally but may I say Please don't let anything between you 2 distract from the greater good which is helping these l poor lil things to find good homes, which I know from being a part of this forum for awhile now that you both do tremendosly (sorry about the spelling) but I hope you both don't mind my input but I had to jump in Vamp and Frags Please stay, we all enjoy your posts very much


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Dont let nasty people keep you away hun.


Really??? Someone that spends all her money and time rescuing buns is nasty!!!!!! Not a nice comment.

Frags I hope you dont leave i will miss you if you do xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I havent got a clue what has happend to make you feel this way frags (I havent read that far yet), and I am really upset that you feel this way.

I have always found you so supportive, honest and friendly, I will miss you but I look forward to speaking to you when you feel things have settled. *hugs* xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just people sticking their noses in where there not wanted and where they dont understand, I know you have the best interest of any rabbit at heart x


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Frags, please don't leave. Your advice is so spot on and needed here. Stay please. x x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, so I have missed alot, but I think I have now caught up(unfortunately!)
Please don't leave Frags, you are the person I listen to the most 
And what will we do without Lily???
You are a great bunny mummy, who cares for not only her own buns but buns in need aswell. I will miss you if you do go. I think it would be a great loss to this section, and this forum.

*Heidi*


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> Really??? Someone that spends all her money and time rescuing buns is nasty!!!!!! Not a nice comment.


I just read my own comment back and realised how it sounded

I didnt mean it like that. It wasn't aimed at vamp if thats what your thinking. She does a wonderful job


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I just read my own comment back and realised how it sounded
> 
> I didnt mean it like that. It wasn't aimed at vamp if thats what your thinking. She does a wonderful job


Ok sorry thought it was aimed at vamp, thing is vamp and frags were discussing things nicely until some people turned it into an arguement with stupid comments. It'll all blow over I'm sure.


----------



## cocoboda (Mar 27, 2008)

Hope you all didn't find my post nosey


----------

